
Amazon starts offering loans to customers with pay monthly option - adventured
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/dec/31/amazon-loans-customers-pay-monthly-option
======
goldenkey
Great, have they solved the problem with their workers crying at their desks
yet?

